# Trim your friggin nubs!



## justallan (Nov 20, 2014)

I got a chance to fire up the mill today and was sawing some box elder when I sent a nub of limb that I should have trimmed off with the chainsaw into the saw shroud. I'm here to tell you all I wanted was to be elsewhere right about then and the only reason that I even snuck back up to it to shut it down was my dog was looking at me like I'm a big sissy. I don't know how nothing got hurt out of the deal. From the sounds that little piece going round and round was making I wasn't sure whether it was going explode or take flight and then explode.
So I check it all out and fire it up (very cautiously) and all is good. About 20 minutes later a guide bearing takes a crap and starts sending sparks!
Heck with it. I'll deal with it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like one of those days.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 20, 2014)

Take a bath and watch a wood working show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine just eats whatever goes in there and spits it out. And I never let anyone walk past my dust collector hose outlet when the mill is running. When I break a blade that doesn't get bound into the log, it spits it out the dust chute every single time like a 13' 2" arrow head with barbs every 7/8 of an inch. And it comes out with enough force to go through someone. I imagine that would ruin your day.

Glad non one got hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 20, 2014)

Awhile back I did the same thing and lost the belt in the process. The funny part of that one is that the saw band stayed on the wheel and the belt is what it rides on, figure that one out.
I think the worst scare for me on this mill is once while everything was running full speed I bent down to check my height and the band snapped with my face about a two foot from it. The shroud did its job thankfully.
I agree with not letting anyone near the dust exhaust and make it real clear right off the bat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2014)

All these things I need to keep in mind now that I have a mill. Supposed to warm up this weekend and hoping to cut my first logs and maybe some oak burl bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 20, 2014)

Colin, did you get a book with your mill? If not I think Hudson has them online to read or give me a holler. Another tip for you is to spray some lube on your band and other moving parts when you are done with it for the day. These bands will rust quick. Some use ATF and claim that it doesn't attract dust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 21, 2014)

I do not have a mill but sure would like one SOON. All good safety info,thanks for sharing,
Dave


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2014)

justallan said:


> Colin, did you get a book with your mill? If not I think Hudson has them online to read or give me a holler. Another tip for you is to spray some lube on your band and other moving parts when you are done with it for the day. These bands will rust quick. Some use ATF and claim that it doesn't attract dust.




I did get the book and also got to spend an hour or so running it and going through setup and adjustment before I headed out with it.


----------

